
Silicon Valley arrogance - ingve
https://m.signalvnoise.com/silicon-valley-arrogance-i-can-tell-you-which-startups-will-succeed-without-even-knowing-what-89aa8ea35d23
======
warcher
There's nothing wrong with having a good job and a life, man. You got a good
gig. Enjoy that shit.

If you want more, more will be asked of you.

Don't call people stupid or arrogant because they were willing to sacrifice to
do something big they wanted to do. Don't kid yourself by saying you're so
much smarter than them, you could have what they have without paying what they
paid.

If you're not into it, by all means don't do it.

~~~
ivraatiems
> Don't call people stupid or arrogant because they were willing to sacrifice
> to do something big they wanted to do. Don't kid yourself by saying you're
> so much smarter than them, you could have what they have without paying what
> they paid.

I don't think that's what the article is saying. I think the article's saying
"this is no way to live. It's saying the value system espoused by people like
Marissa Meyer is not one to which people ought to ascribe, and that working
super-hard for a tiny chance of becoming a billionaire thanks to the efforts
of VCs who are already billionaires is a waste of effort.

What someone like Marissa Meyer or her husband is really saying with quotes
like the ones from the article is "you're not doing the right thing unless
you're working very very hard for potentially no benefit" and that's nuts.
Even when there is a benefit, her husband will benefit more than the founder
of the startup. The investors and/or the company who buys the startup will
benefit more than the founder of the startup - at least in 99% of cases.

That's not really a system worth pouring your work and creative power into.

